
Cisco mostly silent on when and what it knew about malicious WebEx wipeout - samizdis
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/04/cisco_mostly_silent_on_when/
======
samizdis
> Anyone can make an infosec mistake.

> But this was three mistakes: the staffer should not have been able to get
> in, the deletion of 450-plus VMs should have been stopped by tools like
> Cisco’s own performance monitoring product AppDynamics, and disaster
> recovery should have required hours, not weeks.

